# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  عمان الأكثر بتسجيل القوائم والمفرق ومعان أقلها

## الحصن نيوز

تصدرت العاصمة عمان محافظات المملكة في عدد القوائم المسجلة للانتخابات بـ 48 قائمة بدوائرها الخمس في اليومين الماضيين.
وجاءت محافظة اربد بالمرتبة الثانية من حيث عدد القوائم بتسجيل 33 قائمة في دوائرها الأربع، فيما احتلت البوادي الثلاث الجنوبية والوسطى والشمالية المرتبة الثالثة حيث سجل فيها 26 قائمة.
وجاءت محافظة الزرقاء بالمرتبة الرابعة بـ20 قائمة في دائرتيها، ثم تلتها محافظة الكرك التي سجل فيها 11 قائمة.
وتساوت كل من محافظات جرش، الطفيلة والبلقاء بعدد القوائم المسجلة فيها بـ 8 قوائم في كل منها، كما تساوت كل من محافظتي المفرق ومعان بعدد القوائم فسجل في كل منها 4 قوائم، اضافة إلى تساوي كل من العقبة وعجلون وسجل في كل منها 6 قوائم. -



لتفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخابات الاردنية...اضغط هنا

----------

